# Tool holder



## wizical (Jan 14, 2009)

hey everyone,

does anyone have any ideas for a tool holder, i cant seem to think of anything.

I was thinking of putting my tools below the lathe, in some sort of setup.  any ideas?


----------



## randyrls (Jan 14, 2009)

wizical said:


> hey everyone,
> 
> does anyone have any ideas for a tool holder, i cant seem to think of anything.
> 
> I was thinking of putting my tools below the lathe, in some sort of setup.  any ideas?




I have seen holders made of PVC pipes joined in a line.  The pipes stand on end, and the tool just drops into the pipe.  

I have a shelf above my lathe.  It has a raised lip all the way around.  I had a thought to fasten the pipes under the shelf I have above the lathe.

I got one of those magnetic tool holders from HF.  I fastened it to the front of the shelf to hold mandrels, allen wrenches, and etc.   I may relocate it underneath the shelf.  I bet it would hold turning tools too.  You would have to test that.


----------



## jimbob91577 (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a full size lathe, and for a project, I had my kids make a tool holder for it. It basically involved taking a piece of 1x10x18" and some 2x2x24" strips of cedar I had lying around. I took the cedar strips and clamped them together, cut 3" off of the ends to be used later, and drilled a bunch of holes through where the two faces joined together - about an inch or so apart. I then separated and screwed the cedar sticks to each side of the 1x10 with the half-holes facing up. The two 3" blocks I screwed to the bottom of the 1x10 and used to slide down the slot in the ways of the lathe bed. Now I have a table that I can sit my tools on that is removable and can slide towards me as I work. I further embelished it by adding some hard drive magnets to the front face of the 2x2 cedar sticks so that I can hold my chuck wrenches, face plate wrenches, calipers, etc. I hold about 14-18 tools on it without a problem.

I also use a couple hard drive magnets to hold sand paper to the lathe so that I don't have to stop and grab a piece of paper as Im working.


----------



## THarvey (Jan 14, 2009)

The Fall 2007 issue of Woodturning Design had plans for a rack that mounts to the side of the lathe stand.  Sorry, they do not have an online link to the article.

I have two drawers in my cabinet that I use.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=40913

I will have to rethink this if I add tools longer than 20" to my arsonel.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a pegboard on the wall by my lathe that holds most of my tools.  Then I have the tools I use most often in some PVC pipe fastened to a board that sits in the top of a tool chest behind me.


----------



## les-smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Here's a couple of threads:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=6099&highlight=tool+storage


http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=14814&highlight=tool+storage

This is a good one:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=23495&highlight=tool+storage


----------



## rherrell (Jan 15, 2009)

It's kinda hard to see but behind the chair is mine. Just a simple 1/2" piece of plywood with some holes drilled in it and screwed to the bench next to the lathe.
I screwed a hardwood cleat to the plywood and then screwed the cleat to the bench.


----------



## Dan_F (Jan 16, 2009)

Here are some other threads to check out:


Show me your tool rack

Suggestions Wanted: Woodturner's Tool Rack

Share your method of storing turning tools,chucks, etc?

Dan


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Dan, just a heads up... If you are not signed up for SMC you can not see photos.

Here is mine, what I did was to rough cut the pipe and glue them togather with PVC pipe cement side to side.  Line up the bottom ends so they are flush and then once dry and you have  eight or ten wide, angle your table saw blade and clean off the whole row.  The top row can be done the same way and then glued to the back row right on top.  I made the oak shelf for them to sit on, but as long as the tools have something to sit on, you are all set.  (PS, a counter sunk hole in a couple pipes at the top bevel will allow you to screw them down.  I also used some glue to glue the back to the board.

IMHO, I strongly dislike tools held below a lathe. I always feel there is a chance you will grab a tool while the lathe is running and get sucked into the tool. (Hair, clothing ect..)  Mine are on the wall, about 24" above the lathe and off the the right.


----------



## talbot (Jan 17, 2009)

This is what I came up with as a way to keep them all in one place and it's easy to grab when I go to the turning club.
It sits behind me at waist height when I'm at the lathe.
Pretty heavy at times mind you!
regards, Bill


----------



## scotti158 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Tool Rack*

This is what I have, the most used tools are here and the less used are in a tool box under the lathe.


----------



## VisExp (Jan 17, 2009)

My tool holder is pretty simple.  Took me ten minutes to make.  It is nice and portable for when I want to take it to the turning club.  I keep on meaning to put different color tapes on each tool for easy identification.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 17, 2009)

*Portable Cart*

I have a portable cart. My shop is crowded so I can just roll this one out of the way as needed. The cart came from Lowes ($28), the holders are zip tied to the cart and a wood base. Chucks are stored on the bottom. BLO, glue, sandpaper, towels on top shelf. It works for me.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jan 17, 2009)

I picked up some discounted tool/slot board at the local Lowes (the edges were dinged and some of the white veneer was peeling off) I cut it up and mounted one piece to the end of my big rolling table which is across from the lathe, or behind me when standing at the lathe.  I purchased one of the metal wire shelves from Lowes that goes in the slots.  The tools hang down through the slots just right.


----------



## jimm1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's my contribution:
1. Lazy Susan, sits on top of my mini lathe cabinet.
2. Wall Mounted, next to the big lathe.


----------



## rsitzejr (Feb 15, 2009)

Here's what I built.  I do have to remember where I put my tools though, hasn't been a problem.  I build all my pens here also.  All my chucks, lathe tools, etc are in the drawers.


----------



## stevers (Feb 16, 2009)

Between Lee's and Bill's, that is a great idea. I love the PVC idea.


----------

